# Huge heartwings!



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Look at these! I've never seen heartwings this big before. They were practically all the way spread out, the camera angle doesn't do them justice!

Bonus: he was laughing when I shot this.


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

He is just so handsome!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

allons_ykaylee said:


> He is just so handsome!


Thanks :blush: He's lost so many of his pearls, it's crazy. His molts are hardcore.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Those are the most handsome heart wimgs I have ever seen! I bet any hen would fall for him


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh, what a big boy! XD Wow, those are some rad heartwings, Rocko, my man.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Holy moley! Beaker better watch out!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Oh my gosh, what a big boy! XD Wow, those are some rad heartwings, Rocko, my man.


He's actually much smaller than he looks! Only 11 inches or so from his head to the tip of his tail, and he was only 82 grams as of last night.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Those are the most handsome heart wimgs I have ever seen! I bet any hen would fall for him


I hope not!  I do want to adopt a hen someday in the not _too_ distant future, but I'm not interested in breeding.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He is the cutest!!!X x


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww what a handsome boy. He's definitely one who likes to impress.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Those are the hugest, handsomest heart wings I've ever seen  What a little flirt!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Aww what a handsome boy. He's definitely one who likes to impress.


Oh yeah, he's a showoff for sure. I should probably be glad I don't also have a hen...


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Amz said:


> Oh yeah, he's a showoff for sure. I should probably be glad I don't also have a hen...


I don't know, may not be so bad. I have a hen now, and Ziggy just ignores her and keeps singing and heart-winging to my feet


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> I don't know, may not be so bad. I have a hen now, and Ziggy just ignores her and keeps singing and heart-winging to my feet


Another foot-obsessed tiel, eh? I only have to just wiggle my toes and Rocko will run over and sing away!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

MORE heart wings!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Marshmallow would fall for him!! Can you upload a video of one of his songs? He seems like an amazing singer.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Marshmallow would fall for him!! Can you upload a video of one of his songs? He seems like an amazing singer.


Sure, I'll upload one now.

I'm gonna PM it to you because it has my dog in it and I think that's against the rules to post.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Very funny bird!


----------



## Inlozi (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow, careful, he'll have all the hens chasing him  such a beautiful boy and such a little show off.


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

I just showed his picture to my sister's budgie, and the Budgie luuuuvvvs those heart wings! How do you like the idea of making budgietiel babies?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Herbie's Mum said:


> I just showed his picture to my sister's budgie, and the Budgie luuuuvvvs those heart wings! How do you like the idea of making budgietiel babies?


Haha! Rocko has never seen another bird in person, other than the ones he was caged with when I bought him. I have no idea how he'd react to seeing one now.


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

So beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

